# peg board... do you use it?



## guest

im setting up my garage still and have resisted till now the urge to buy pegboard...


ive been putting up wood shelves and particle board and screwing hooks into it..That works fine for hammers and heavy things.. But for bulk stuff like screwdrivers & wrenches id need way too many hooks.. and i want a way to do it neatly....

i finally broke down and got some peg board... 
4*8 sheet


I never really cared for it.. but it seem like the best way to hold lots of little stuff...


You guys like it? dislike it?

got any pics of how you set yours up? id like some ideas... 


they had some pegboard hooks at home depot but most seemed sort of cheesy...


----------



## Carm

The only thing I dont like about peg board is when you pull a tool in a hurry, you tend to pull the holder out as well. If I ever get the barn workshop cleaned, I will use it for stuff.


----------



## Greg

SJ,

I have peg board around my small work bench and I really like it. I can hang tools I use a lot or wrenches in size sequence, and find them quickly.

Here is a pic of my bench area when I was getting started. Pretty skimpy. I have shelving all across the top now, and it's full. 

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v165/kgregc/Garage%20and%20Barn/Fullworkbench.jpg">

I'll try to get better pics today....PDT

I also bought the good hooks from Ace Hardware. They come with a black plastic clip that holds the hook in place. The cheap ones are simply a PITA!


----------



## Chipmaker

Personally, I hate the stuff. It certainly not (IMHO) an efficient way to store much of anything as there is allways a lot of lost space between various items and holders. Hooks etc are always falling out. They do make a heavier commercial grade of 1/4" thick tempered hardboard with 1/4 inch holes but the common ly available 1/8 standard with 1/8 holes is flimsey and after awhile starts warping. I obtaianed a huge quanity of commercial prepainted hardboard from a Western Auto Store that closed up, in sizes from 2 x 4 sheet to whole sheets all with a nice painted surface of Red, white or Blue, and installed it in my chicken house for a wall divider and other various projects in the barn, bot not one of them was used as its intended purpose of hanging items off. I seem to have a certain love / hate affair for pegboard, as through the years I have bought it and gave it another go, and then ripped it out, swearing never to buy the stuff again, only to eventually go and buy it again, and I keep repeating this cycle............


----------



## gwill

I hate the stuff! It wastes far too much space. It also discourages you from putting tools away where you know where they are because the hangers are awkward. Little tools should be in shallow drawers that are too shallow to hide anything. The best way is to have a separate drawer for each type tool.

Tools that hang can be on hinged tool boards so that the boards can be opened like a book... thereby vastly increasing the available space.

The picture shows my general repair bench... the machine shop is in a different room with separate tool storage.

George

<img src=http://members.toast.net/gwill/album/Shop/Shop_workbench.jpg>


----------



## JTD1

I gotta tell ya - I love peg board. I went with the heavier 1/4" sheets and basically put it around my whole garage. Until I build my Norm Abrams fashioned woodworking shop, the two car garage will have to do. Although, my wife keeps telling me a garage is to park a car in... ha ha. She is soo funny.

Anyway, here are 3 pics - I keep everything from wood-working "stuff" to all the random yard tools on peg board. 

Someone mentioned that the hooks come off. I know I use the little black clips that come with the hooks to lock them down. This worked great with hand tools - especially wrenches as you tend to rip them off the board. I no longer use the pegboard for hand tools - I have a Craftsman tool box (roll away) for that...

Good luck with your decision - if you go with the pegboard, I suggest affixing straight to the studs (no spacers) and only using the 1/4" stuff...

John


----------



## JTD1

number two...


----------



## JTD1

finally, number 3...

FYI - no workbench in any of these, yet. I am trying to get space figured out so that it can be movable, strong and still allow my wife at least some space in the garage.


----------



## psrumors

I deleted my other post and am attaching a better sized picture. I like the stuff very much but drawers and shelves have their uses also.
<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=53453>


----------



## guest

thanks guys.. I did buy the 1/4" board.. i did not buy the spacers, they look pretty good.. ill have to look around for good hangers to put up.

a agree w/gwill.. 'things belong put away'
i do have a toolbox (not made it out to the garage yet.. )
and that will hold my hand tools wrenches ect.. but stuff like random scree drivers, clamps, saws, paint brushes, and junk like that seems to make more sense hanging them up... 


BTW: Guys.. really nice setups... thanks 

Greg, your toolbench is nice looks like a home made cabinet.. 
PSR: thats the longest toolbench ive seen.. 
JTD1: im amazed you got all that stuff on those boards.. it shows that the 1/4" is at the very least; strong enough to hold shovels and stuff....


----------



## JTD1

simplejohn:

You can not imagine how much crap is on those peg boards. My garage is usually spotless but for some reason its become a storage shed for family. I am trying to resolve that...

I put a bunch of the assorted hook kits at Lowes or HD and then bought a bunch of the specific longer sizes I wanted. Some of the hooks are holding two or three shovels. In the bottom corner near the cabinents I have 100' sections of j-cord (heavy duty extension cords). 50' rolls of air hose... you name.

With those peg hook kits come the little black snap things that work really well. Let me know how you make out...

Oh, one more piece of advice. I got a little happy with my framing nailer when putting up the peg board. If I could do it over, I would screw it in. I had to rip out one section and toss it as I covered an power outlet... oops.

John


----------



## psrumors

Sj, that bench is a little over 3 feet deep and is 24 foot long. I plan on mounting boxes, like the one that is already there, all the way down the bench.


----------



## guest

jtd why no spacers? 
I was going to screw into the studs but the spacers seemed to make sense so i could get the back of the hooks behind the board... 

do that inhibit the strength?


----------



## Rodster

I tried peg board ounce. After buying all the different hooks and stuff they kept pulling off when I grabed a tool. I went back to plywood and nails. 
Rodster


----------



## JTD1

simple john

i (over) nailed straight to the studs figuring that the weight of all the crap going on there would make it pull or warp.

Its true that you lose some space where you can hook stuff but I use the 1/4" stuff and actually have screwed coffee cans, small trays, etc to the peg board itself to hold small parts, etc. For example, my weed whacker is one that has the heavy duty string or several blades for cutting brush. My wife found these little metal "pans" - they actually look like mini bread pans - I screwed them right under the hooks for the extra string and blades and store the special nuts/collars that are needed for the blades.

I will take a pic and send it over...

John


----------



## JTD1

here is a close up...


----------



## JTD1

and one of the "mini bread pans"

just for the record - look at the shine on that GT5000...


----------



## Chipmaker

If you have a work bench thats all that anyone will need. It can hold a heap of junk all piled up on it. When its full use the floor, then the table on the drill press and finally start to pile stuff on the vise and bench grinder, and when you need to work on something just borrow the wifes kitchen or dining room table...........and if you let the mess on the table she will usually always just pitch it into the shop or garage so that saves you from having to clean up and put things away........and leaves more time for important things like drinking beer and soaking in a hot tub, or dreaming about the "Twins" or........how to fanagle a new piece of equipment by the better half!


----------



## guest

> _Originally posted by Chipmaker _
> *If you have a work bench thats all that anyone will need. It can hold a heap of junk all piled up on it. When its full use the floor, then the table on the drill press and finally start to pile stuff on the vise and bench grinder, and when you need to work on something just borrow the wifes kitchen or dining room table...........and if you let the mess on the table she will usually always just pitch it into the shop or garage so that saves you from having to clean up and put things away........and leaves more time for important things like drinking beer and soaking in a hot tub, or dreaming about the "Twins" or........how to fanagle a new piece of equipment by the better half! *



chip thats just what im trying to avoid... Well except maybe the beer and twins dreaming.. and of course trying to sneak a johny bucket by....


----------



## Archdean

Very nice job to all of you I went out to my shop to take a picture of my work bench but damn since I started my new little tractor barn I can't find it!! I know it's under there somewhere!!

BTW go see your local hardware guy (True Value and etc.) and ask him to order some peg hooks from his store/dealer section in his catalog (much better and cheaper too) by all means use heavy grade pegboard on 1x2 firing strips and with these commercial hooks you will need an elephant to help you remove them!!

Once again your work areas look great (mine use to and will again maybe!)

Dean


----------



## bontai Joe

George Will,
What a nice work area you have!!!! Looks like everything is in it's place and easy to find when needed, which is a great time saver. 

Simplejohn,
Peg board has it's uses, but if you study George's setup, you will see how a LOT of stuff can occupy a small space. If you watch Norn Abrams in his "New Yankee Workshop", he doesn't have much peg board either. I have some peg board on the wall along my basement steps for some odds and ends, but my work area in the basement is set up with shelves and tool cabinets. I couldn't hang it all on pegboard, I'd need a bigger house.


----------



## leolav

I use pegboard in my garage and along the walls in my basement woodshop. The woodshop in the basement has 1/4" pegboard on most of the tops of the walls. I also have some really nice steel cabinets from my days with Autolite (3 in the garage and 3 in the basement) They hold a ton of stuff and are a great thing to have. I built a frame behind my pegboard out of 3/4" pine to act as a spacer and add rigidity to the pegboard.

The one thing I like about pegboard is it looks so clean and organized. I find I work faster when I know where my tools are located. I put the stuff that works with each tool close by on the pegboard so I don't have to go searching for it all the time. 

A word of caution though. Be very careful putting long peghooks on it. It is very easy to scrape on into your eye or face and do some serious damage. I keep the longer peghooks up high or I just don't use them.

One solution I am surprised no one uses for wrenches, etc is the use of those plastic drywall anchors and screws. They work awesome for putting wrenches up and never, ever fall off the pegboard. And best of all, a box will be cheap and go a long way.


----------



## guest

thought id show what ive done with my pegboard... 

still in the beginning stages so not sure where everything is to go yet...


<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=56243>


----------



## guest

my work area...


<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=56245>


----------



## guest

better shot


<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=56247>


Ive begun puuting insulation up.. behind the pegboard and starting to put it along the back wall...

it will be a good winter project..


----------



## psrumors

How in the hell did you get the wife's bar stool out of the kitchen? I'd be a dead man.


----------



## guest

> _Originally posted by psrumors _
> *How in the hell did you get the wife's bar stool out of the kitchen? I'd be a dead man. *


we are getting rid of them.. she wants them all out.. ill probably migrate them out slowly..


this is not pegboard.. but still it does help to organize my hammers....

<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=56259>


----------



## Stewart

Cool man, you are movin up in the world of organization! I notice you didn't waste any time getting the beer light up!:cheers: :cheers: Nice setup!:cheers:


----------



## guest

*beer light*

got this at Ebay.. from the 70's - Made in the US (actually the back read -union made) i only needed to fix the clock hands.. I was looking for an older garage type sign or clock and was gonna get a coca cola one.. then thought.. hey i have not had a coke in years.. but drink michelob every night.. so the michelob clock won...

:furious:


<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=56263>


----------



## guest

*beer light 2*

my other beer light, ive had for years.. but once the garage went up.. i knew it found a good home..


<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=56265>


----------



## leolav

Nice Work SJ

Look like your having fun!!!

Ready for a good weekend in the BronX???


----------



## guest

well leo im not the eternal optimist that you are... 

Im readying myself for a letdown... 

but it should be exciting.. 

love to see them sweep the series..


----------



## leolav

I've got tickets for this weekend and next weekends series!!!. I am leaving work within the hour. Great seats at Fenway (2nd row behind home dugout, usually right behind Ben Affleck's tickets) . Upper deck at Yankme. I hope they sweep the Yanks. I want to see Steinbrenner blow his top!!

Did you happen to see NESN this AM. At the end of Sportsdesk, they show a clip of the varitek-arod fight with AC/DC as the background music!! I thought it was great!


----------



## guest

missed the clip.. enjoy the games... 

and say hi to ben for me......


now that the B's are on hold ill watch more


----------



## bontai Joe

Gotta love the eternal optimism of a Red Sox fan The sweet tase of victory has you guys smelling the hot dogs cooking at the World series, and then "POOF!" it is snatched away at the last possible moment by the Yankees. Since I'm a 3rd generation Yankees fan, I could wish you good luck this weekend, but you know I wouldn't mean it.


----------



## bontai Joe

By the way SJ, the garage is looking really good. Are you gonna have a TV out there to watch baseball? It's looking a lot like a great place to let the testosterone flow freely, and if I ever get up in your neck of the woods, I'd be happy to catch a game with you and enjoy a cold beverege, if you could tolerate a Yankee fan for an afternoon.


----------

